# Adcom amplifier repair



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations regarding having some Adcom gear fixed? Adcom themselves suggest Affiliated Electronics, which is nice since they are only a two hour drive for me. However, I have no reference for the quality of work they do. Also, it seems as though their cost is fairly high. 

On the other hand, I can send them off to Zed, but then I have to ship 3 amps to California and back. Plus, the recent feedback regarding Stephen's work is mixed and these are fairly obscure amps that he may have no prior experience repairing.

In all, I have a pair of 4402s, a 5450 (maybe 2), and at least three line drivers I would like repaired eventually. I know how one of the 4402s failed and how one of the line drivers failed. The rest are a mystery, so I won't be able to provide much in the way of pre-diagnosis.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

PM ollschool. he has contact info for a good repair guy. and i will warn you, depending on whats wrong, the bill can get steep pretty quick. there are alot of hard to find MATCHED components in ADCOMs that need to be replaced as sets (when they need replaced). it wont be cheap no matter what, but well worth it. 4402 is my all time favorite amp. i have 2 that are like new in thier original boxes/packing. shrink wrapped and stashed away for safe keeping myself.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info...as far as being expensive, that's what I figured. I guess I'll wait till I have some extra cash before I take on this endeavor. I wonder if I should be concerned about parts becoming scarce or unavailable...


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

yep, you should. although, last time i talked to stephen mantz he said he had enough parts in stock to completely rebuild 10 or so 4402s


----------

